# Can gerd cause shortness of breath



## Terlin (Apr 12, 2013)

Can gerd cause the shortness of breath, and swallowing difficulty, I also have severe bloating from pelvic floor dysfunction, don't know what's causing this I can't get enough force to cough up phlem feels like my gut is restricting me?


----------



## quamquam (Apr 15, 2013)

I have GERD and experience shortness of breath and difficulty swallowing fairly frequently. Also, although you didn't mention this symptom, my heart tends to start pounding when my rexflux gets bad.

Just my own anecdotal experience, but hope it sets your mind a bit more at ease!


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Terlin said:


> Can gerd cause the shortness of breath, and swallowing difficulty, I also have severe bloating from pelvic floor dysfunction, don't know what's causing this I can't get enough force to cough up phlem feels like my gut is restricting me?


I used to have frequent acidity before and IBS-C too. Suffered from shortness of breath then. I guess you could say that it might be related to shortness of breath. I came here to post about the resurgence of acidity today.


----------



## Ham120 (Jul 7, 2013)

The airways and lungs do not like hydrochloric acid which can be inhaled in fine droplets during episodes of reflux. The hydrochloric acid can (but this is not guaranteed) cause spasm of bronchial tubes and restrict breathing causing a mild asthma-like episode. Over time more serious breathing problems could theoretically develop but this again is not likely. If SOB* persists, see your doc.

*shortness of breath

Be good to your lungs and your gut.


----------

